# A new Wagon for the 5MT



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My friend Doug took delivery of his Aster BR 5MT locomotive in the black goods livery. What a fine looking angine, but not so nice with a rake of PFE Reefers behind it. So he ordered a few wagons from David Morgan at Northern Fine Scale in Ontario. These are easy to put together, well designed kits. Here is one finished.




























I love these british wagon, except they are so small. With U.S. rolling stock you can build a decent train with a dozen cars. Looks like we are going to need about thirty.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good, an alternative to the kits is the Bachmann troublesome trucks. The face comes off easily and at $45.00 a car not a bad price. 

Andre


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/page135.html 

devon belle observation coach 

A bash of those infamous newquida's in to a psudeobritish main line coach . 

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m76119.aspx


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

dont know if this helps but heres an topic turning bahmans four wheelers into british brake van . at least give you an idea 

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m36717.aspx


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 10 Aug 2010 07:25 PM 

I love these british wagon, except they are so small. With U.S. rolling stock you can build a decent train with a dozen cars. Looks like we are going to need about thirty.



Plus a guard's van as well, don't forget. This loco was in use before the arrival of trains that ran without a guard's van. Thirty sounds a goodly sized representative train, too, from what little I know. 

You'll need a sixty or more for your 9F, though, and a hundred for a Garratt...

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

